# Really nice sander



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

You might look at the discs here: http://stores.ebay.com/Carbide-Router-Bits-for-Woodworking_sanding-supplies_W0QQ_fsubZ5350570QQ_sidZ11865503?_nkw=hole+discs&submit=Search


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

amazon.com


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

You can try here too…

http://www.supergrit.com/


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I've got the six inch. 6in 6hole hook & loop isn't run of the mill. Granted HD carries it but in vary limited grits so I get everything else from Klingspoor. I keep everything through 1500. ps. if you think you've got a workhorse the six in is like an eight horse team.


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the same sander and have had very few problems. The only issue that I have with it is that the hook and loop portion on the sander wears out fairly quickly. My advise would be to have a couple replacements on hand so that you don't loose time when your disc comes flying off and then won't stick pack on. With work you can peel off the old h&l portion on the sander and then just stick a new one on. Norton has one that will fit the Rigid sander from HD. I haven't looked at any others, but I am sure that they are out there.
Also I use Industrial Abrasives for all my disc. They work great and the cost isn't bad.

Aaron


----------



## CCWoodcrafts (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and sandpaper hints! I'll check those discs out. I have about 50 5 holes to work through…..


----------



## Broooklyn (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got this sander, looking forward to making some dust. Thanks for the review.


----------

